# Latest Man Cave pics



## J Pritchard III (Aug 2, 2010)

Here are a few of the latest pics of my "Man Cave". We used some old rusty corrugated tin on the top part of the main wall, and I got the old barnwood from a tobacco barn on family land down in Nashville, GA.  Things are just about how I want them finally...and now we have the house listed for sale.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks great. My wife will only let me have a couple of rooms in the house and the shops outside.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 2, 2010)

Awesome set up!


----------



## Gumbo1 (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks great. I sure like that cat hanging over the fireplace. I have one on my list for this year.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 2, 2010)

Got a great spot to hang out.  Good job.

Hoss


----------



## ylhatch (Aug 3, 2010)

nice


----------



## Rick3060 (Aug 11, 2010)

That look purty good! Now if you will just go huntin with an old buddy you can put more bone on the wall!


----------



## MD746 (Aug 11, 2010)

Its a great looking room but it would be more enjoyable if you moved the UGA decor out and replaced with some *BLUE* and *ORANGE*.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 11, 2010)

dont get much better!


----------



## DawgsAndHawgs33 (Aug 11, 2010)

very nice and love the red and black much better


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Aug 12, 2010)

Man that looks great. You put alot hard work in on that. Good job.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 12, 2010)

schweeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## milltown (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## Fat Ed (Aug 16, 2010)

*cave*

u need to think real hard about leaving a space like that behind.   looks great


----------



## dawg (Aug 16, 2010)

very nice............congrats!


----------



## goodeal (Aug 16, 2010)

*wow*

man that is one great room


----------



## Stinky (Aug 17, 2010)

cool


----------



## jeepster1407 (Aug 17, 2010)

awsome


----------



## Furious (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## dax (Aug 17, 2010)

Looks great...except for the uga stuff everywhere!


----------



## runswithbeer (Aug 17, 2010)

man a stripper pole and all, thats what im talking about u dont play no g's


----------



## harley-rider77 (Aug 17, 2010)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## J Pritchard III (Aug 17, 2010)

Runswithbeer,
I do play g's if you mean guitar?  One stand is on the floor to the left of the fireplace...just have them in cases right now.  

Thanks for all the compliments guys.


----------



## drtybykr (Aug 17, 2010)

nice


----------



## JonathonJEB (Aug 17, 2010)

looks good


----------



## 706th1 (Aug 19, 2010)

looks awesome.  2 bad you have if for sale


----------



## carver (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks good, hope the next guy appreciates your hard work!!!


----------



## allen1932 (Aug 21, 2010)

Looks great!! I wish mine was finished!!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 21, 2010)

This my man cave. good luck
Larry


----------



## deerslayer12 (Oct 23, 2010)

great looking room.


----------



## sluerat (Oct 23, 2010)

man that looks good.


----------



## Sully52484 (Oct 25, 2010)

I got a basement in my house that is unfinished. Id love to do something like this. Looks good man


----------



## Butterbean79 (Oct 27, 2010)

Where did u get the wood flooring....I like it.


----------



## Swampdonkey2009 (Oct 28, 2010)

Lord it must be nice to have a man cave. I cant do much in a single wide trailor lol.my man cave is a 6x6 bathroom


----------



## jeepster1407 (Nov 3, 2010)

awsome


----------



## Chuck C (Nov 3, 2010)

Sub-woofer would sound better if you put it on the floor...


----------



## Wrangler35 (Nov 4, 2010)

That's a nice place! I've got a small bedroom, but the wife still gets her input somewhat, so I can't call it my "man cave" just yet... give me time... haha


----------

